# War Beauty



## Tuna (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Oct 14, 2013)

Love the lines and composition. Great b/w as well.  Really nice.


----------



## deeky (Oct 14, 2013)

I find the buildings in the distance fairly distracting.  Couldn't you get them to move the ship around a little for you or something?  

Otherwise, I like the angle and conversion.  Nice.


----------



## Ro3bert (Oct 14, 2013)

Fantastic. Very surreal: Salvador Dali couldn't have done better.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done. She's a bugger to photograph, and you found something good there. Going ultrawide to shrink the buildings was a most excellent choice.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 15, 2013)

All - thank you for your comments. Much appreciated...


----------



## spang1mw (Oct 15, 2013)

Great composition! Really well done


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2013)

The point of view is outstanding! Very nice shot!


----------



## Bo4key (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the effect of the ultra wide and the conversion is wonderful


----------



## batmura (Oct 16, 2013)

What a great angle you found to shoot this killer of a ship! Congrats!


----------



## alv (Oct 16, 2013)

nice angle. really like comp.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2013)

deeky said:


> I find the buildings in the distance fairly distracting.  Couldn't you get them to move the ship around a little for you or something?
> 
> Otherwise, I like the angle and conversion.  Nice.



The building add scale to the shot


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2013)

Great shot


----------



## Tuna (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow. Thank you all for your very generous comments...


----------



## LoriStead (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow!  Awesome shot!  Great perspective!


----------



## nola.ron (Oct 19, 2013)

Perfectly executed.  Gorgeous composition, perfect perspective and great editing.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 19, 2013)

Lori, Nola.ron - thank you!


----------



## pascalriben (Oct 21, 2013)

Provoking title... But the photo is ok.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you Pascal.


----------



## BrandonMcGuffin (Oct 28, 2013)

This photography flow very well. My eye started at the top (front) of the ship and flowed right down along the ship. The clarity is very clear and sharp. Well done. I was thinking that the houses in the back might be a tad distracting, but my eye barely gives them any attention.


----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 28, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------

